
The Antic Cyber Graphics Software (2002) - pavlov
https://doudoroff.com/atari/
======
pronoiac
Scans of ANTIC! and Analog Magazines are available on the Internet Archive.
Here's the Solid States article from Analog's Feb 1984 issue:
[https://archive.org/details/analog-computing-
magazine-16/pag...](https://archive.org/details/analog-computing-
magazine-16/page/n120/mode/1up)

~~~
bane
There's also a wonderful modern-day podcast with the same name that focuses on
Atari 8-bits, but really features some of the most interesting industry
interviews I've ever heard. From leaders in industry at the time to the guy
who sourced cardboard for boxes in the Atari cartridge plant. They're also
huge supporters of the Internet Archive and a lot of old Atari stuff up there
is courtesy of them.

[https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/](https://ataripodcast.libsyn.com/)

------
thdrdt
Wow nice to read.

I started with 3D Studio in DOS because I once saw a FLI file of a rotating
clown's head. I was blown away by the lighting and decided to track down the
software it was made in an start using it.

It would be great to see that animation again. Does anyone have a source?

------
agumonkey
There are a few videos of early/beta version of 3D Studio (dos version)

------
alfiedotwtf
I’m sure a Autodesk Animator was also a precursor to Autodesk 3D Studio, but
doesn’t seem to be mentioned here

~~~
rurban
It is mentioned.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Ah, my bad!

